# Rocker #5 on the way...



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

New rocker. This is the beginnings of the seat and will be built from a combination Claro Walnut and Crotch cut walnut. It reminds me of 60's paisley


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Close up


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Great start! I'm excited to see it after it's been shaped. I really like the grain orientation you came up with too.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Now that's the kind of wood I just love! I can't wait to seethe rest of it!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL wood!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Arms to match! No mineral spirits on the wood for this pic


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

It didn't turn out quite like I would have liked, so this is my Crazy Quilt Rocker 

​


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

wisardd1 said:


> It didn't turn out quite like I would have liked, so this is my Crazy Quilt Rocker


Yeah that's awful. Go ahead and send it to me so you don't have to look at it anymore...

Seriously, that thing is beautiful!! What dont you like about it?


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

It lost the bi-lateral pattern seen in the first two pics. Although it was very busy, it had a unique book cut? look to it. sorry, the right term eludes me at the moment. Now it is just busy. What's your address? Just kidding. I appreciate the feedback nonetheless.

dale


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Bookmatch is the term.

And hell, I wouldn't care if it was bookmatched or not. I love figured walnut.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

JMartel said:


> Bookmatch is the term.
> 
> And hell, I wouldn't care if it was bookmatched or not. I love figured walnut.


+1. I couldn't agree more!


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay, I think I see what you are getting at now. I'm guessing as you sanded down the recessed portions, your bookmatch pattern continued through the wood on the right, but not so much on the left?

Either way, I still say it's a homerun!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Exactly. That is always the risk when scooping out the pattern. Thank you all for the positives words.
dale


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

I think it looks very nice.

How are you scooping out all of that wood? I saw a video on Sam Maloof where he precuts some of the scooped profile on the band saw before gluing it up, but it doesn't look like you use that method. It looks like it could be very time-consuming, but maybe you've got a clever way to do it (CNC??).


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

grinder with a 36 grit (red Kutzall) round edge disc.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

wisardd1 said:


> grinder with a 36 grit (red Kutzall) round edge disc.


Do you use a jig when you do that or just free hand?


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Free hand with boundary line and 7 depth holes


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is a FINE looking seat!!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Update:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

That is going to be one PRIMO chair and as I said before Beautiful wood!!!!!


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks awesome so far!!!


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful stuff! Looks like Maloof is alive and well in you!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you Mike


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Gettin there...


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Almost...


----------



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

That is looking great!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I concur with all of the above!!!

I'd love to see some close ups of the joints and possibly how you are making them if you get a chance.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad I found this thread. That is absolutely gorgeous and the smooth transitions in the joinery are mind blowing.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

All of you are very kind with your words. I am just tring to find my way with these chairs. Once you start, it is hard to build anything else. They are that rewarding!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

A little more sanding and shaping, the finish and I am done!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

All done


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't know why they came up as links?


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thought I would try again


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nevermind. It won't work correctly


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Your rocker looks awesome some day I will attempt to make one!


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

turned out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Lovely chair. I haven't made a chair yet. Really want to but I want it to be different and unique. 

What finish did you use?


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Your "Crazy Quilt Rocker" really is spectacular! Man, I love that sculpted joint look (Maloof inspired?). Did you take any classes to learn how to make rockers?


----------



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## big treble (May 10, 2012)

Very nice, wont to try one very bad


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

big treble said:


> Very nice, wont to try one very bad


thank you all very much. I like hal taylor the best. His chair is an extension rather than a replica of Sam Maloof.


----------



## judgment (May 22, 2014)

I just found this thread - that chair is truly a work of art. I don't know if there is some fancy terminology I'm supposed to use, but I really love the rounded transitions and how it all flows together.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Another winner great design. Looks very comfortable! You have great skill and vision.


----------



## Big Kahuna Ranch (Jun 5, 2014)

Very nice work on the rocker.

The figured walnut is stunning.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you my friends


----------

